# Females flare?



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

Do female bettas ever flare their gills?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep, they sure do and it's really cute. Here is a photo of one of my past betta chicas flaring.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

oh my gosh they do! My friend has a sorority and her girls will flare at each other and sometimes if Im taking pictures of my sisters little Lucia she will flare at me.


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

*Gender?*



PitGurl said:


> Yep, they sure do and it's really cute. Here is a photo of one of my past betta chicas flaring.


Well I'm confused then! My boyfriend recently bought me what I though was just a male, dragon colored plakat. His fins just seemed short, and I assumed it was male because it often flares at my other boys if I have their tanks close. It looks almost exactly like cambodian girl in your photo; as in body and fin length.

I'll get a picture tomorrow, could you give me an opinion on the gender?

(Adorable girls, by the way! :-D)


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

JoLynn said:


> Well I'm confused then! My boyfriend recently bought me what I though was just a male, dragon colored plakat. His fins just seemed short, and I assumed it was male because it often flares at my other boys if I have their tanks close. It looks almost exactly like cambodian girl in your photo; as in body and fin length.
> 
> I'll get a picture tomorrow, could you give me an opinion on the gender?
> 
> (Adorable girls, by the way! :-D)


Have you looked by it's ventrals to see if he/she has an egg spot sticking out? That might give you a slightly more definitive answer. :>

http://nippyfish.net/2006/07/16/sexing-bettas-the-ovipositor/ <- gives an example.


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

I can't really tell if it has an egg spot. It has a pale body.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

check his ventrals and how he flares. Males have longer ventrals and flare sideways/ angle their bodies to look bigger. Females flare head on and have short ventrals


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

I've decided that it's a girl  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hey we still want to see said fish HAHA


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

Sorry about the bad quality >.<


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Cambodian no worrys there

but the length of the fins makes me wonder


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

female cambodian tails usually look like this:


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Is my baby girl a cambodian?









My Amidala doesn't flare.. or at least I haven't seen her do it. She likes to tease the boys though when she can.:lol:


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's the fins that threw me off.


----------

